
Firefox Is Back. It’s Time to Give It a Try - dror
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/20/technology/personaltech/firefox-chrome-browser-privacy.htm
======
scrollaway
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17361168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17361168)

------
psychoX
It is the most enterprise unfriendly browser there is. Even after all these
years, they still don't have msi installation files. It only takes minutes
during packaging, and they can't even be bothered to do that. Yet, they have
time to constantly remove features and change the GUI. It's like moving deck
chairs on the Titanic. Moved to Chrome in the enterprise long ago. They have
msi files and implement group policies.

------
thecrumb
Some of us never left.

------
damm
Is this a joke? Some of us left Firefox for a reason.

They lost my trust and have not earned it back yet.

